
Show HN: I wrote a book about UX that anyone can understand - wgx
http://uxbook.io/
======
anotheryou
With design as a part of UX I'd expect a bit more from cover and microsite.

Cover could be UX related (or are you really well known in the scene?). And
the microsite would do good with a hero image and centered, bright call to
action buttons.

Oh and ebook or not: physical books have charm, snap a picture with good
lighting and no other clutter around it and throw it in there too.

------
coralreef
Feedback on the landing page:

Could use better sales copy. Doesn't actually say what you're going to teach
me, or have tangible examples. Grayscale image of your face is not
particularly interesting to me.

------
steveappdev
Are people allowed to post non-discussion inducing links here?

~~~
wgx
Yes. And this is clearly a post that can be discussed.

